# Now For Something Completely Different – 9/28-9/30



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Like, totally beachin' man... [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

wow! that's awesome day out there! I love surf fishing!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

its all good, great pic's too.   

I used to love surf fishing as a kid during the fall mullet runs. We would run up and down the beach with spoons casting into the schools or use a lightly weighted treble hook to try and snag one and then let the snagged fish try to keep up with the school until something nailed it.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice pics. I remember fishing on the beach as a kid while the family was on vacation. Good times!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  Surf fishing isn't something I do very often, and I really don't have the right tackle for it. But, I've told my son a lot of stories about my youth, and how my dad and I used to catch sharks off the beach. So, he wanted to do it too. 

I netted a bunch of fat 12" mullet the day before our trip, and filleted them but left the fillets attached behind the head. Cast them out like that and had 5 big hook-ups including a couple of big sharks. There is a natural rock reef just offshore which gets exposed at low tide, so we got broke off on the rocks several times, and the leader was bit thru a couple of others. :

It was still very exciting for the whole family though. The kids were yelling and jumping around in anticipation every time one of the rods went off. ;D


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

The mullet run is in full swing down here! Went to the beach in Pompano Saturday and it was on......blues, snook, jacks ladies---mullets were getiting pounded. Used a 4" Storm bunker colored swimbait.


----------

